# Tinc Siezure



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

2 weeks ago I quarantined m Brazilian Yellowhead tinctorius it wasnt eating like the rest of the frogs in the tank. but I noticed it eats less now in quarantine

Last night i witnessed its legs twitching & rolled over on its back. i rolled him back over but saw no movement. i thought he was dead figured i would dispose in the morning wen i woke.

When i awoke this morning it was on the other side of the tank.
now it wont move again but i can see leg twitching & its breathing but barely. is there any hope.
i

Thanx 


TODD


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

*Update Tinc Siezure*

Every time i look in its tank it is in a different place. 

could someone please tell me how to help this frog.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

When I hear stories like this I immediately question the vit. supplement. What kind are you using? What frequency? How long have you had the frog?

Of course it could be a host (pun intended) of other things.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I am using dendrocare every feeding.
I feed every other day at least sometimes every day.
I have had this frog since Jan. I did not find out about supplementing until June . All my other frogs health have picked up xcept this one. that is why I quarantined it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

how can i get this frog to eat?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I would contact a qualified veterinarian. In the meantime, a pedialite soak may help replace electrolites to improve motor function and thereby the ability to eat. Also want to get a fecal done to check for parasites. I'm not sure how soluble vitamins and calcium are transdermally, but I believe I have read about dilluting supplements in water and placing drops of the solution on the back.

Josh


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me with my first two darts, colbalt tincs. It is usually associated with a calcium deficiency. I think Patrick Nabors has a good artcicle about this on his website. You might want to check it out. I think some people have taken Rep-cal and added a little water to make a paste and put a little on the frogs back for absorption. I hope this helps, good luck.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah...But shouldn't Dendrocare cover everything like it says it will?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

There's been a lot of debate about that.

If you can get calcium in liquid form, that might be a good place to start. If you can't get liquid form, then mixing some Rep-Cal with distilled water, and putting a drop on the frog's back or stomach.

I would switch the others to another suppliment immediately.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx everyone.


Regretfully I was too late in realizing there was a problem .

The frog named Tinc ( Lack of a better name) died earlier today.

But I will keep all of this in mind in case of future issues.
Anyone got a good suggestion for CAL Sup.? 


On a good note my Azureus pair laid a clutch today. 5 eggs .this is their 2nd clutch this week. 5th clutch. all other clutches were 2 egg clutches, all but 1 egg were bad in the other clutches. hopefully this clutch turns out good.



Todd


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

RepCal and Hertivite... two separate supplements. Most of us use this combination... if you search for those terms here you'll even get pictures of the products to help you locate them. Some people mix them 50:50, others dust one day with Repcal, one day with Hertivite. That's what I do, plus a day of fasting and a day of just flies inbetween.

Repcal, Hertivite, plain bugs, fast, repeat.

Josh


----------

